# Up date on me



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I've been in the hospital sectioned a week today.
To be honest all I've done is sleep  I obviously needed it..
I'm not sure what the plan is. I saw the doctors twice last week for a chat. They gave me some money to count and a book to read. When they saw I can do the tasks that asked me to stop..
I've got no stuff in like a change of clothes so been wearing the same stuff all week. Today my nurse and support worker are coming in for a big meeting about me. Still feeling really low


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Hope they can come up with a plan that works for you. No useful advice I'm afraid, but we're all thinking of you and supporting you.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Tina, but hopefully you will get the help you need.
Wishing you a speedy recovery, and that they come up with a plan that works for you.

Just remember everyone on PF will be thinking off you and is always here for you.
Take care and be strong, sending lots of positive thoughts your way.xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you Tina & really hoping the meeting goes well for you today x


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Good luck today Tina. I'm hoping the plan can help you further. X


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for updating us Tina thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you Tina xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are back in hospital Tina and still feel low. Hoping that the meeting goes well today. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope you soon feel better Tina. You're in the best place .
Would any of the staff put your stuff through a wash so you'd feel fresher ?


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope you get all the help you need and you get better soon x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Best wishes and hugs. We're your friends here and we will be thinking of you. Alison x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of your and fingers crossed that the meeting goes well.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope that you can get some of your things brought in. That will make you feel a bit better.

Sounds like you were exhausted and really did need all that sleep! 

Fingers crossed everything starts to improve and you feel much better quickly


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

My nurse has bought me some stuff in. Shame I don't know have the energy to shower and put clean pj's on
. The actual meeting went OK. I'm hardly dfinking and eating . Having a specialist nurse come to talk to me. Said I was incredibly I'll at the moment


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Tina, you have been through so much, so bravely. Maybe this is your body and mind's way of taking a break. Let yourself be looked after for a while while you recharge. Thinking of you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there Tina - so lovely to hear from you, even though things are pretty bad for you at the moment. 

I'm pleased that you are getting lots of sleep. That will help your body, at least, and it is good that you now have some of your stuff with you for when oyu are ready to use it.

Hopefully, they will work out a forward plan to help you on the road to getting better.

Keep in touch.

You've been missed on here.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

It's really good to hear from you Tina.
The amount you have slept just shows how much your mind and body has been through and they're taking a much needed rest.
I hope the plan they come up with helps you and you're feeling happier soon.
Thinking of you xo


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you get the care you need. Lovely to hear from you Tina. Take care xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hang in there Tina.
You're made of strong stuff!!
Take good care of yourself and safe journey back to well again soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know you feel low lovey but take this as a time to restore and refresh. Take care xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

HI Tina, 
been thinking of you. How's it going? 
alison


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone heard how Tina is? have been thinking of her a lot the last few days


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have been wondering how Tina is as well.
Thinking of you Tina.xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tinaK said:


> My nurse has bought me some stuff in. Shame I don't know have the energy to shower and put clean pj's on
> . The actual meeting went OK. I'm hardly dfinking and eating . Having a specialist nurse come to talk to me. Said I was incredibly I'll at the moment


I hope the specialist nurse can help and give you the encouragement you so obviously need at the moment as your so low.
I'm sorry to hear that you have had a setback Tina, but try to remember how many good things and what progress you were also making before this happened.
Remember too we are all her for you and wishing that you will start to feel a lot better very soon. xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

Thinking of you, a hug from me too.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Anyone heard how Tina is? have been thinking of her a lot the last few days


She's been very quiet on FB - the odd post but it's mostly photos of the girls (I know she misses them dreadfully and I can imagine how the mix of emotions when she sees their photos must be very very hard to deal with - especially when she's not well)

She's in a room herself which gives her a bit of privacy and the staff are lovely so she's in the best place with people looking after her so fingers crossed is on the mend and will be home soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope you are OK. 

You are not forgotten on here, there are many forum members thinking of you and wishing you well!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking of you Tina xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've just left Tina a wee message letting her know people are thinking about her & are here for her when she's ready ....


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> I've just left Tina a wee message letting her know people are thinking about here & are here for her when she's ready ....


Thank you, don't always post but do check how she's getting on.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you all. Dunno what to say. Feeling very low. I tried to kill myself on the ward yesterday but was found by the staff just in time thinking about me and caring. Much appreciated xx
Thanks for thinkingt


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh hun ...... look after yourself - you are a lovely person & you have people who care about you xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

tinaK said:


> Thank you all. Dunno what to say. Feeling very low. I tried to kill myself on the ward yesterday but was found by the staff just in time thinking about me and caring. Much appreciated xx
> Thanks for thinkingt


Oh my Lovely, not sure what to say *chills* reading that. Please, you are worth more xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sending love and hugs, bless you Tina.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hugs Tina. I'm sure you are where you need to be right now. You are too precious to lose and your PF family are routing for you. X


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Tina so sorry to hear you are still struggling..... please stay with us, the world needs good people more than ever! 

And hey now I can drive you can show Diz and me round the North  xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh Tina, so sorry to hear you are so low. Please remember you have lot's of friends on PF,who are willing you to. get better.
You are a good and lovely person much too precious to loose, always remember your PF family are all thinking of you .
Stay strong, and take care. Sending you lot's of ((((((big hugs)))))) and get better soon thoughts your way.xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Tina, have been think of you a lot, hope you are feeling much better today.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh Tina, I'm so sorry. Please stay strong & look after yourself. Thinking of you & sending lots of love your way.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stay strong we are all here for you


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Had ward round today. He's a very gentle man. He asked me how I was feeling. He increased my antidepressants last week to the highest thruputic doge (600mg)he said if they hadn't started to work by the weekend he would Start me on lithium on Monday. Still very low and scared. To top it all of I've lost my little room to myself


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't feel like you could fight on, Tina & so very glad you were found in time as we'd all miss you terribly. You'll get back home & feel better like you have in the past, just need some help to recover right now. Try to look after yourself with the basics of eating, drinking & sleeping to replenish those energy resources as that will help you to heal.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

tinaK said:


> Had ward round today. He's a very gentle man. He asked me how I was feeling. He increased my antidepressants last week to the highest thruputic doge (600mg)he said if they hadn't started to work by the weekend he would Start me on lithium on Monday. Still very low and scared. To top it all of I've lost my little room to myself


Must be very scary, but you have people that understand and a plan plus backup plan for medication. Whilst you may not have a room to yourself, you have something better, another human being who knows what you're going through, and the feelings tempting you to give in and stop fighting. Maybe they'll save your life, or maybe you'll save theirs, just by keeping an eye on each other.
If you don't want to talk to them at the moment maybe ask for some books to read ( or pretend to read whilst you shut down for a bit). Reading a book isn't seen as antisocial in the same way tapping on a screen or phone is, and is respected whilst staying freindly.
Keep strong, you've lost a few battles but the war is still ongoing, and every time you can smile that's a small advance into the dark shadow's ground.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us updated Tina, I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing. So sorry to hear you're still feeling so low & scared. I really hope these feelings will pass soon & you'll start to feel much better once the medication has kicked in. Try to keep your chin up and take good care xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update Tina, sorry you are still feeling down and scared. I really hope you will start to feel better once the medications have kicked in.
In the meantime try to stay strong and remember you have lots of friends who are thinking of you, and willing you to get well again.
Take care and try to think only positive thoughts.xxx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

You're always in my thoughts . I hope the extra meds kick in and help you feel better. <hugs>


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really hope the meds start to make a big difference for you.

If you have some, stick some earphones in your ears, even if they are just tucked into your top and not plugged into anything, and have a book or magazine open on your lap - that should deter anyone from ruining your peace and quiet!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all, Tina asked me to do a little update... I gather she's struggling on the ward, the staff aren't great and she seems a little bored and lonely (hope you don't mind me saying that Tina lol).... could use some kind thought from us lot or people to talk to. 

I know how dull it can be on the wards and the last thing you need when feeling so low is so much time to stop and think!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry Tina, been thinking of you but mega busy so can't always see your threads to post (sounds awful I know but its true).

Hope you're feeling better soon, my mother is on lithium tell you it has changed her life around. Got her through a very difficult divorce. Ok so its not for everyone but you'll know if it doesn't suit you, just don't be afraid to try it if thats one of your options.

Xxx

*sending up some prayers*


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a lovely chat with Tina on the phone.... my next Northern friend me thinks lol 

She's still struggling on the ward with low mood, could really use as much support as poss, bless her  xx

Oh and sorry Tina, I couldn't find any chocolate lol, but am making my 3rd apple crumble of the week lol


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stay strong Tina! . Every day you can get a little better and hopefully the future will look brighter. 

Take care x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Tina - have been thinking of you and sending you lots of love and support - the dogs all send wags and licks too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Take care


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thinking off you, and hope you are begining to feel a little better.
take care Tina, and stay strong.xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Tina, I hope that the meds start to kick in very soon. XX


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking of you Lovely xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

Take care, and we all keep sending good vibs for you.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Take care Tina, thinking of you.x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Tina, hope your feeling better today


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope today is a good day for you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope alls well with you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

A wee update from Tina ..... she's had a review meeting today and the outcome is that she's very depressed and needs to stay in hospital just now. 

Her Dr's going to start her on Lithium so, please everyone, keep everything crossed it helps her feel better very soon. 

Get well soon TIna xx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope your new meds do help you, as I've said before my mother is on it and while bloods need to be done regularly, she's now on a dosage that helps her immensely. 

Thinking of you and sending up prayers xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do hope that things start to get easier for you soon. XX


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope things start to improve soon Tina.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thoughts are with you Tina.
Another vote of confidence for Lithium, I've seen it turn peoples' lives around, a very close friend was on it for years.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking of you Tina, hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Tina, Thinking of you and hope you feel better soon. <hugs>


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you soon start to feel a bit better Tina, we all miss you. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Thinking ofyou Tina, hope the new meds work and that you feel better very soon. Take care.xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I've heard positive things about lithium, I'm hoping this is a way of breaking through the darkness. Xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you Tina & hoping you'll be feeling much better soon xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you Tina, I hope you feel better very soon & the new meds help you back into the light xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I mentioned to the staff last night aboutmissing TV whilst here. And they suggested I download I player and TV hub so I can watch TV. They found me some head phones, there pretty flimsy, but OK for now. It's great to be able to watch a bit of TV and even Netflix. It's on my phone but is OK.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That will help pass the time


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Enjoy the tv. I hope it takes your mind off things.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A of escapism for you, hopefully it will help you feel better.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Enjoy the T.V. Tina, it will take your mind off things , and hopefully make you feel better.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Tina, just wonering how you are.
Hope everything is going well for you, and that you are feeling much better by now.xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope you are OK, Tina


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy weekend Tina. 

I hope the meds are beginning to kick in and make you feel better.

XX


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Hopefully the medication and rest works. Take care and big hugs from me.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Tina asked me to do a little update  

Think she's had a difficult time on the ward the past couple of weeks, some staff not been very understanding  

But she seems a little more positive now, has made some friends and is thinking whether to go back to her flat with some support or try supported housing (ie. a care home) which, as you can imagine is a big decision. 

Thanx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Big decision, so worth taking a bit of time over getting it right.

I wonder if she can have a trial in the care home, whilst keeping her flat option open? Some homes have pets, which might be lovely for Tina.

Send my love.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you Muze for the update, 
Tina, lots of hugs. take your time with your decision, dont let any rush you .


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Thank you Muze for the update,
> Tina, lots of hugs. take your time with your decision, dont let any rush you


Totally agree.
Take your time in making any decision Tina, it's a big decision to make.
Thinking of you, take care.x


----------

